# LG dryer won't turn when start button pushed



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bad motor winding


----------



## tdsilk (Feb 24, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> bad motor winding


Thank you. Does this require a new motor? If so, is there a recommended place to purchase? Lastly, can someone point to the steps to replace the motor?

Regards


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

If it the case then yes, it will need to be replaced. The motor can be bought at a local appliance store that has a service dept. They can also, maybe, give you some pointers on changing it out. Not real hard to do, just need to unhook everything that is attached to it and is holding it in.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

i would rate changing an LG dryer motor at about a difficulty 6. You have to remove the top (easy) remove the front & remove the bulkhead (not so easy).


----------

